# Looking for live game birds.



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a friend that I work with that has a 5 month-old lab puppy that he bought from a gundog breeder and wants to train to hunt. He is having trouble finding live birds to introduce his dog to, and or a trainer that is relatively close to his house (auburn hills area somewhere). He has a very young family, so he does not have a ton of time or money right now to put in his dog. I already suggested colonial farms, but he did not want to go that far. He really just wants to train the dog himself, and have a dog he can take upnorth a grouse hunt with, or go to the occasional preserve with...

So... back to the point... anyone know where he or I could pick up some live birds from??? or a trainer that works close to auburn hills?


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I saw an ad on craigslist for quail the other day. If you do a search on the Detroit Craigslist you should find it. If I remember right, he was pretty close to you.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Provided is a link to the Michigan Game bird breeders association. If you followed the outlined links it will take you to breeders via the county they operate in.

http://www.michiganhuntingpreserves.com/producers.htm

There are always a lot of people looking for this information. Your question would likely make a great sticky for a moderator. 


County​ Business Name​ Owner​ Address​ Phone​ Offers​ Allegan​ Kenrose Gamebirds LLC​ Ken Nyhof​ 4126 48TH St​ Holland, MI 49423​ 269-751-8120​ 616-836-5523​ C, Q, TRQ​ Antrim​ Hill Top Pheasant Farm & HP​ Greg Pardee​ 13165 ODell Rd​ Kewadin, MI. 49648​ 231-264-9050​ 231-645-5719​ P​ Antrim​ Wild Wings Game Farm​ James W. Avery​ P.O. Box 11232​ Gaylord, MI. 49735​ 231-584-3350​ P, C,​ Bay​ Tolka Belle Farm & Kennel​ Bud Horning​ 7373 Garfield Rd​ Bentley, MI. 48613​ 989-846-0922​ Q, TRQ​ Cass​ Rolling Hills Shooting Preserve​ Curt & Paula Johnson​ 17025 McKenzie​ Marcellus, MI. 49067​ 269-646-9164​ P, C​ Genesee​ Game Bird Farm​ Ron Gutchak​ 9132 Dodge Rd​ Otisville, MI. 48463​ 810-631-6764​ P, C​ Hillsdale​ Anderson-South Fork Gamebird & Poultry Farm​ David Anderson​ 7451 Dimmer Rd​ Camden, MI. 49232​ 517-425-1503​ P, C,​ Ingham​ Poor Folk Enterprise​ Gary & Marlene Young​ 2188 Kane Rd​ Stockbridge, MI. 49285​ 517-525-2054​ Q, TRQ​ Ionia​ Frazer Pheasant​ David Frazer​ 5969 Ellison​ Belding, MI. 48809​ 616-642-9885​ P​ Jackson​ G & L Gamebirds​ Glen & Linda Frey​ 9660 Huttenlocker Rd​ Munith, MI. 49259​ 517-596-2459​ P, Q, C​ Jackson​ Eastridge Gamebirds​ Gary Eastridge​ P.O. Box 073​ 6689 North Lake Rd​ Brooklyn, MI. 49230​ 517-596-2459​ P​ Lapeer​ Janks Pheasant Farm​ Robert Janks​ 619 E. Brown Rd​ Mayville, MI. 48744​ 989-843-6576​ P, Q, C, H​ Mecosta​ Ring Neck Haven​ Paula & Jim Crosby​ 17150 135th Ave​ Rodney, MI. 49342​ 231-867-1123​ P, C​ Ottawa​ Pheasants in Flight​ Harvey & Lynn Kiel​ 9388 64TH Ave​ Hudsonville, MI. 49426​ 616-895-6543​ P​ Ottawa​ Bosch Farms​ Joe Bosch​ 6975 88th Ave​ Zeeland, MI. 49464​ 616-875-7521​ P, C​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ GB2​ County​ Business Name​ Owner​ Address​ Phone​ Offers​ Saginaw​ Double C Pheasant Farm​ Rusty Van Marter​ 9855 Schomaker​ Saginaw, MI. 48609​ 989-781-7803​ P​ Saginaw​ Szekelys Pheasants​ Edward Szekely​ 5618 N. Portsmouth​ Saginaw, MI. 48601​ 989-753-8744​ P​ Saginaw​ The Prairie Ringneck Preserve​ Aaron & Niel Sawatzki​ 6440 Mower Rd​ Saginaw, MI. 48601​ 989-737-6579​ P, C​ Sanilac​ Rooster Ranch​ Kim Anthony​ 7480 Germania​ Ubly, MI. 48475​ 989-658-2332​ P, C,Q​ Shiawassee​ Sandy Pines Pheasant Farm & Shooting Preserve​ Sandra & Richard Hudson​ 3477 Winegar Rd​ Perry, MI. 48741​ 517-625-3674​ P, C​ St. Clair​ Pheasant Ridge Hunt Club​ Andrew Galante​ 7677 Martin Rd​ Imlay City, MI. 48444​ 810-387-4501​ P, Q​ Tuscola​ The Pheasant Pen​ Bill & Pam Matthews​ 1691 S. Bradford Rd​ Reese, MI. 48757​ 989-868-9403​ P​ Tuscola​ Bierleins Gamebirds​ Luke Bierlein​ 9093 Wilder Rd​ Reese, MI. 48757​ 989-550-3919​ C​ Tuscola​ Bruce Farms Inc.​ Nathan & Stefanie Bruce​ 1762 English Rd​ Deford, MI. 48729​ 989-683-2919​ P, Q​ Wexford​ Bishop Quality Gamebirds​ Greg Bishop​ P. O. Box 366​ Mesick, MI. 49668​ 231-885-2405​ P​ Janesville, WI​ MacFarlane Pheasants, Inc.​ Bill MacFarlane​ 2821 South US Hwy 51​ Janesville, WI. 53546​ 608-757-7881​ P, C,H, DB, S​ Sussex, WI​ Oak Ridge Pheasant Ranch​ Tim Zindl​ W2241 Gopher Hill Rd​ Watertown, WI. 53094​ 920-262-8334​ P, DB​ Bonnots Mill, MO​ Chubby Chukar​ Glen & Karen Muenks​ 672 County Rd 412​ Bonnots Mill, MO. 65016​ 573-897-4272​ P, C, Q, TRQ​ Bucyrus, OH​ Elkhorn Farms Hunt Club​ Sam & Peg Ballou​ 4154 Klopfenstein Rd​ Bucyrus, OH. 44820​ 419-562-6131​ P, C​ ​ ​ *DB- Dress Birds*
*S-Smoked Birds*
*P-Pheasant*
*Q-Quail*
*C-Chukar*
*H-Huns*
*TRQ-Tenn Red Quail*

​


----------



## birdhuntingbtch (Mar 30, 2009)

kellyM87 said:


> I have a friend that I work with that has a 5 month-old lab puppy that he bought from a gundog breeder and wants to train to hunt. He is having trouble finding live birds to introduce his dog to, and or a trainer that is relatively close to his house (auburn hills area somewhere). He has a very young family, so he does not have a ton of time or money right now to put in his dog. I already suggested colonial farms, but he did not want to go that far. He really just wants to train the dog himself, and have a dog he can take upnorth a grouse hunt with, or go to the occasional preserve with...
> 
> So... back to the point... anyone know where he or I could pick up some live birds from??? or a trainer that works close to auburn hills?


Hi,
I have pigeons, I will give him. PM me..


----------

